# Jack O Latern Preservation



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

While I was trying to find out why my very young pumpkins in my garden are rotting, I came across the website below.

http://www.myscienceproject.org/pumpkin.html

It is an experiment on methods on preserving your carved pumpkins. :jol:

Please note there is a link to another experiment that some may find offensive.
:devil:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very interesting with surprising results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, that is good to know.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Cool! The first unit of the year in my science class is Experimental Design, the kids have to create and conduct their own long term experiment. I always do a sample experiment in class to give the kids some practice, the pumpkin experiment would work well for the sample. Only problem is I need one pumpkin preservation technique per lab group, I generally have eight groups. I need to find two more preservation methods.

1. Control
2. Bleach
3. Pumpkin Fresh
4. Hairspray
5. Glue
6. Vaseline
7. ?
8. ?

Any suggestions for 7 and 8, what other methods have you all used?

BTW this kid did a great job on the write-up; however I would have like to seen the data graphed. :jol:


I think I will also have them keep them outside; this may significantly change the results and more closely reproduce the actual conditions of a carved pumpkin.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Widowsbluff, I did a search on preserving carved pumpkins and came up with two more ways for your experiment.

#1. Coat entire carved pumpkin in Vegetable oil. (inside and out)

#2. Each night fully submerse your carved pumpkin in water. In the morning remove and set out on display. Repeat process everyday.

Hope that helps. Let us know how your experiment works out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wax maybe
why not have one that there is no treatment to also for comparison


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Lilly said:


> why not have one that there is no treatment to also for comparison


That is the Control pumpkin.

Another option for your experiment is to either store the pumpkin in the fridge overnight or in a cooler chilled with ice. I've done the fridge thing myself, but I don't remember if it made a huge difference of not.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Put one in a pyramid. The sweet spot is in the center, 1/3 of the way down from the apex. 

No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

How about silicon or caulk. I like the oil you can use crisco.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is kinda an interesting read, I like it. I would give the report an A+++


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How about Lysol-ing the thing, inside & out?
or a light vinegar & water ..umm...WASHING in & out (snicker)? 
or borax? (that might pickle it).
salt? (dehydrate it, but preserve it?)
would lining the interior with plastic wrap make the decomposition worse or better?

See, now I am curious & want to run the experiment. Can you post the results if/when you do this? It sounds neat. I wonder if it's an aerobic or anaerobic organism that does most of the damage...? Seems fungus-y to me..Hmmmmmmmmm..Interesting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> would lining the interior with plastic wrap make the decomposition worse or better?
> 
> I wonder if it's an aerobic or anaerobic organism that does most of the damage...? Seems fungus-y to me..Hmmmmmmmmm..Interesting.


Wrap those babies in plastic and it probably _will_ be anaerobic:googly:

Spider, you might want to take a look at this thread as well. It has to do with preserving papier mache, but it could work as one of your experimental groups.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14287&highlight=foot+powder


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw somewhere to use WD-40


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

anti-fungal foot spray inside and wd-40 or mineral oil outside. mmm shiny.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Armorall.


----------

